# In den Teich integrierter Pflanzenfilter – ökologisch und preiswert



## kraeutergarten (9. Feb. 2013)

Ich selbst musste mir ja bei meinen 3 Wasserprojekten (50qm naturnaher Teich, 25m Bachlauf und 2,5 qm Endteich) keine Gedanken um Filteranlagen und Pumpentechnik machen, ich habe keine Sperrschichten und ständige Frischwasserzufuhr, muss mich dafür mit ganz anderen Problematiken herumschlagen. Hier der Link zu meinem Projekt. Kenne aber die Filterproblematik aus der Aquaristik und war dort von Pflanzfiltern total begeistert, die sich dort aber wegen zielgerichteter Lichtbeschaffung viel komplizierter gestalten als in freier Natur.

Jetzt bin ich aber doch irgendwie heiß gelaufen als das Thema Pflanzenfilter bei Teichneuplanungen wieder ins Gespräch kam und habe mir überlegt wie man mit Pflanzenfiltern, die ja eigentlich nichts anderes sind als Schilfkläranlagen, Gartenteiche ohne die aufwendige, unnützen Platz benötigende und finanzintensive sonst übliche Filtertechnik, effektiv und äusserst kostengünstig betreiben könnte.

Mein gedankliches Ziel ist es den Pflanzenfilter direkt in den Teich zu integrieren. Nicht irgendwo noch einen Pflanzenfilter separat zu bauen und mit einem aufwendigen Leitungs- und Pumpsystem ausstatten zu müssen. So stelle ich mir nach der Flachwasserzone einen Uferwall vor und dahinter rund um den Teich einen 50-80 cm breiten Pflanzenfilterbereich, der 50-80 cm tief ist. Würde die Pflanzenfilter aber je nach Größe des Teiches nach 3-5 m jeweils unterbrechen und damit mehrere Pflanzenfilter schaffen. Natürlich ist es auch möglich zwischen den einzelnen Pflanzenfiltern Boden stehen zu lassen, so kann man die Pflanzenfilter auch besser reinigen und der Zugang zum Teich wird ermöglicht. Evtl. so auch Steg Einbindung.

Optisch wären die Pflanzenfilter voll in den Teich integriert, können auch im Winter voll weiter laufen, erzeugen zusätzlichen Sauerstoff, Libellenlarven und Kriechtierlaich und -larven können dort überleben und werden von den Fischen nicht verzehrt, der Teich verlandet so nicht, es sieht natürlich aus, kein separater Baukörper, natürliche Baustoffe bis auf Sperrschicht, Filterwatte und Luftheber. Dann kein Plankton- und Kleinlebewesenmatsch und dazu enorm kostengünstig - einfach jede Menge Vorteile!

Berechnung für einen Teichprojekt: 
7 x 4 m Teich = rund 20 laufende Meter Ufer.
2000 x 50 x 50 cm = 5 qm gut durchfluteter Bio- und Pflanzenfilter
= da kann keine Standartfilteranlage mithalten!

Der Aufbau der Pflanzenfilter wäre das Prinzip: Länglicher Kasten mit mehreren Kammern hintereinander , die im Wechsel unten und oben offen sind, so dass das zu reinigende Wasser langsam eine Kammer nach der anderen durchfließt- so tatsächlich das ganze Substrat gleichmässig durchflossen wird. 

Die erste Kammer wäre  dann die Vorfilterkammer, aus der man problemlos das Filtermaterial zum Reinigen entnehmen kann.  Als optischer Abschluss __ Quellmoos oder etwas ähnliches. Die weiteren Kammern werden dann mit Substrat gefüllt. Eine grosse Porenoberfläche des Substrats wäre von Vorteil für die arbeitenden Bakterien. 

Natürlich benötigt der Pflanzenfilter eine Sperrschicht, denke da an Folie, da man mit ihr naturnaher arbeiten kann als wenn man den Pflanzenfilter mauern würde.
Sicherlich kommt die Frage auf ob der Einbau von Kammern in einen Pflanzenfilter effektiv ist. Ja, sie sind effektiv, vergleichbar mit einer Berieslung von Schilfkläranlagen, die aber optisch an einem Teich nun wirklich nicht passt.

Ein Pflanzenfilter ohne Substrat, nur mit Pflanzen, dies sollte man am besten gleich wieder verwerfen! Dies bringt viel zu wenig. Denn am effektivsten arbeiten die Bakterienkulturen auf dem Substrat. Die Pflanzen nehmen zwar auch Stoffe auf, die wirklich intensive Arbeit erfolgt aber im Substrat. Gute Informationen dazu findet man in der Aquaristik oder im Schlifkläranlagenbau. Genaugenommen handelt es sich hier um einen Biofilter + einem Pflanzenfilterteil.

Ich kenne in Südtirol einen Hotelschwimmteich, der nur über Kiesel-Substrat gereinigt wird, das in grossen Drahtkörben (für den Mauerbau) eingebracht wurde und dann am Teichrand als Stufen eingebunden wurden. 

Die Kammern der Pflanzenfilter werden dann entsprechend mit Sumpfpflanzen bepflanzt. Pro qm zu bepflanzender Fläche rechne ich mit 15-20 Containerpflanzen. Es empfiehlt sich die verschiedenen Pflanzenarten in grössern Gruppen anzusiedeln, dies sieht optisch besser (natürlicher) aus und erfordert weniger Pflegeaufwand. Durch die Kammern der Pflanzenfilter kann auch die Ausbreitung des Pflanzenwuches auf diese ausgerichtet werden – noch ein Vorteil. In der letzten Kammer wird dann der Überlauf, oder der Luftheber eingebunden, je nach System.

System 1:  Der Wasserspiegel des Pflanzenfilters ist gleich hoch mit dem des Teiches. Am einen Ende flacher Einlauf, am anderen Ende mit einem Luftheber der Auslauf über den Uferdamm in den See.

System 2: Der Wasserspiegel des Pflanzenfilters liegt höher als der des Teiches und verfügt über einen Auslauf in den Teich. Das Wasser des Teiches wird mit einem Luftheber in den Pflanzenfilter gehoben.

Jetzt wünsche ich mir, dass die Umsetzungsidee eines integrierten Pflanzenfilters von Euch so richtig auseinandergenommen wird.
Der Jürgen


----------



## Geisy (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: In den Teich integrierter Pflanzenfilter – ökologisch und preiswert*

Hallo Jürgen

Luftheber und Pflanzenfilter find ich gut und hab es selber auch.
Ich glaube das sich das mehr durch setzen wird, da alle sparen wollen/müssen.

Erkläre mir mal den Aufbau des Vorfilters, wie stellst du dir das vor?
Hier werde ich aus deiner Beschreibung nicht ganz schlau.
Der grobe Dreck sollte aufgehalten werden und leicht zu entnehmen sein.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Joerg (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: In den Teich integrierter Pflanzenfilter – ökologisch und preiswert*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich denke wir sollten bei dem Begriff Pflanzenfilter etwas genauer sein, damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt.
Bei Schilfkläranlagen findet der eigentliche Abbau im Substrat statt. Das ganze läuft im Kies und an den Wurzeln ab, wobei meist intermittierend beschickt wird.
Die meisten verbinden mit Pflanzenfilter meist nur Pflanzen in Körben oder in einem extra Teich.

Bei deinem Projekt sollte man eher von einem bewachsenen Bodenfilter reden.
Das ganze habe ich schon so wie bei dir geplant mal realisiert. Die Erfahrungen damit waren recht positiv. Es ergaben sich für meinen Teich aber ein paar Nachteile.

Es wurde an 2 Seiten ein umlaufender 40cm breiter und tiefer Bereich eingerichtet. Als Substrat kam damals selbst gebrochener Blähton (Den gibt es auch schon fertig so zu kaufen. Liapor ) zum Einsatz. Darin befand sich ein Drainagerohr, aus dem Wasser gesaugt werden sollte.
Der Blähton wurde umlaufend in Vlies eingeschlagen, damit es sich nicht mit Mulm zusetzt.
Darüber dann die Pflanzen mit und teilweise ohne Pflanzkörbe.

Das Ergebnis war gut, die Pflanzen wuchsen im Blähton ohne Ende. Das Absaugen des Wassers aus dem Drainagerohr wurde aber bald eingestellt, da der externe Schwerkraftfilter seinen Dienst sehr gut tat.
Das Substrat war nach einem Jahr so gut durchwurzelt, dass man es nur mit einer Axt in den Griff bekam. Die Pflanzenhecke war deutlich über 1m hoch und beschränkte die Sicht auf den Teich. Das Vlies hat sich sehr gut bewährt, da die Wurzeln sehr sauber waren.

Einige Meter verwachsener Pflanzenballen wurden dann an einen Freund verschenkt, der sich einen neuen Koiteich eingerichtet hat. Der im Teich platzierte bewachsenen Bodenfilter, wurde in einem Stück rausgeholt und mühevoll mit einer Axt auf transportable Stücke zerteilt.

Vom Prinzip Bodenfilter bin ich weiterhin überzeugt und habe einige Säcke Liapor für den nächsten externen liegen. (Wer günstig dran kommen will, sollte sich in den nächsten Wochen mal beim Discounter umsehen. Wintersteu ist dann reduziert. Habe 0,10€ pro Sack bezahlt)

Ich kenne Koiteichbesitzer, die einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter sehr erfolgreich betreiben.
Wichtig ist eine sehr gute Vorascheidung und ein Drainagerohr zum Absaugen des entstehenden Mulms, da sich der ansonsten in wenigen Jahren zusetzt.


----------



## kraeutergarten (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: In den Teich integrierter Pflanzenfilter – ökologisch und preiswert*

*Hallochen  Geisy - Gedanken zum Aufbau des Vorfilters*

Die Problematik eines Vorfilters in Bezug auf einen Teich sieht nach meiner Ansicht anders aus als bei Aquarien. Bei einem Teich liegt die Grobverschmutzung wesentlich höher als bei Aquarien, daher sehe ich einen Teichvorfilter zweistufig. Ein Siebbehälter für die tatsächlichen Grobteile, danach ein Filterwattebereich, der die Verschlammungsteile ausfiltert und problemlos ausgewaschen werden kann. Um so effektiver der Filterwattebereich um so besser arbeitet der Substartpflanzenfilter! Bei mir im Aquarieneinsatz war der Vorfilter meist so gross wie der Biofilter mit Substrat.

Parktisch würde ich dies so umsetzen: In die erste Kammer des Pflanzenfilters wird ein Kasten eingesetzt, der den auswechselbaren Siebfilter und den Filterwattebereich beinhaltet. Kastenbreite ca. 50 cm. Grobsiebbereich ca. 20cm lang, 50cm breit, 20 cm hoch. Der Vorfilterkasten erhält zum Pflanzenfilterbereich kurz über den Boden eine Reihe direkt nebeneinander liegende Druchflußlöcher von rund 5cm für das vorgereinigte Wasser, dass nun in den Klarwasserbereich fließt. In den Klarwasserbereich können bei Bedarf Aktivkohlesäcke gehangen werden. Vom Klarwasserbereich fließt das Wasser in die 2 Kammer, die erste Substratkammer.

Den Filterwattebereich würde ich mit Quell- oder Brunnenmoss abdecken. In dem zwischen den einzelnen Pflanzenfiltern ein Stück Boden von ca. 1m gelassen wird ist genügend Platz für Reinigungsarbeiten des Teiches und des Pflanzenfilters gegeben.

der Jürgen vom Kräutergarten


----------



## kraeutergarten (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: In den Teich integrierter Pflanzenfilter – ökologisch und preiswert*

*Hallochen Joerg  –  Definition Bodenfilter*

Ein Bodenfilter ist für mich was vollkommen anderes, zur besseren Erklärung nutze ich ein Aquarium mit einem Bodenfilter. Hier haben wir einen ca. 10-15% hohen Boden aus Kies und Sand. Aufbau vom Boden: vollständiger Bodendurchflutungsbereich, in den zu reinigendes Wasser gepumpt wird. Oder dicht nebeneinander liegende Drainagerohre (-röhrchen). Darüber (darum) grober Kies, dann mindestens 5 cm Sand. Man nutzt hier also den Bodenbelag für eine Biofilterung.

In einem Teich würde ich dies mit einem Drainagerohrsystem umsetzen und mehreren Einflussstellen. Ist natürlich auch eine hochinteressante Filtermöglichkeit, erfordert aber mehr Technik und sehr viele Meter an Drainagerohren + Zuleitungsrohren und kräftigen Pumpen.

der Jürgen vom Kräutergarten Geiseltal


----------



## willi1954 (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: In den Teich integrierter Pflanzenfilter – ökologisch und preiswert*

Moin

ich will ja deine Euphorie nicht dämpfen, aber aus eigenen Erfahrungen weis ich, das nach wenigen Jahren sich diese bewachsenen Kästen zusetzen.
Es gab mal von Oase so einen "Filterteich", der sollte mit __ Schilf oder __ Binsen bepflanzt werden. Resultat nach wenigen Jahren war ein total durchwurzelter Filter, das Wasser drang nicht mehr durch den Filter. Genauso würde es bei deinem Konzept verlaufen.
LG Willi


----------



## Geisy (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: In den Teich integrierter Pflanzenfilter – ökologisch und preiswert*

Hallo Willi

Bei vielen tausend Naturagard Kunden läuft das aber ganz gut.
Hier liest man nur von einigen die Probleme haben mit dem Pflanzenfilter.
Ich vermute da ist dann was falsch angelegt.
Wie groß war denn dein "Kasten"?
Alle paar Jahre den Pflanzenfilter aus zu dünnen ist auch weniger arbeit als wöchentlich irgend welche Filterkammern zu reinigen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## kraeutergarten (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: In den Teich integrierter Pflanzenfilter – ökologisch und preiswert*

Einen schönen guten Tag

Die Problematik des Zusetzen bzw. jahrelanges problemloses Laufens eines Pflanzen -oder Schilffilters liegt bei ganz vielen Einzelpunkten, die zusammen das Ergebnis liefern:

Die Tiefe des Filters, die zwischen 50-80 cm liegt
Effektive Vorfilterung: Absatzbecken, Filtermedium
Das System: Durchfluss, Kammerdurchfluss, Berieslung
Das Pumpsystem: Kreiselpumpen oder Luftheber
Die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit
Die Fläche und das Volumen
Die Pflanzenauswahl und die Gruppenbepflanzung
Beschaffenheit und Schichtung des Substrates

Daher sollten Personen, die über ihre Erfahrungen mit Pflanzenfiltern berichten doch bitte genau angeben wie der dazu gehörende Pflanzenfilter aufgebaut ist. Nur dann kann man sich wirklich ein Bild machen und Vor- und Nachteile erkennen.

Euer Jürgen vom Geiseltaler Kräutergarten


----------



## willi1954 (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: In den Teich integrierter Pflanzenfilter – ökologisch und preiswert*

also, die Naturagart Pflanzenfilter arbeiten nach einem völlig anderen Prinzip. Hier mal ein Teil meines nach
Naturagart gebauten Filtergraben. Das ist etwa die Hälfte, der vordere Teil ist noch mit Riesenhechtkraut bewachsen.
Das 2. Bild zeigt den Filtergraben im Juli 2010, kurz nach dem anlegen. Wenn man sich so einen Filtergraben
anlegen will, kann ich nur empfehlen, sich die Planungshilfe von Naturagart zu beschaffen. Dort ist alles super beschrieben, und hier im Forum gibt es ja einige, die erfolgreich dieses Prinzip gebaut haben.

LG Willi


----------



## kraeutergarten (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: In den Teich integrierter Pflanzenfilter – ökologisch und preiswert*

Ein ganz liebes Hallochen

Nachdem jetzt immer wieder vom naturgrat Pflanzengraben zu lesen war, habe ich mich darüber informiert. Naturgrat redet nicht von einem Pflanzenfilter sondern von einem Filtergraben. Dieser Filtergraben ist auf einem ganz anderen Prinzip aufgebaut als der von mir vorgeschlagene Pflanzenfilter. 

Beim NaturaGart- System setzen sich die Schlammpartikeln in einem Graben ab – es gibt keinen Vorfilter!. 

Originaltext Naturgrat: „Der Filtergraben ist überall dicht bewachsen. Die Pumpe steht am Ende des Grabens und fördert das Wasser zur Quelle eines Baches. Dadurch sinkt der Wasserspiegel im Graben und das Wasser strömt aus dem jetzt einige Zentimeter höher liegenden Teich nach. Weil diese Leitung am Boden des Teiches endet, wird schlammiges Sediment abgesaugt, das sich dann im Filtergraben absetzt. Ein Teil des Filtergraben-Sedimentes wird durch die Pflanzen abgebaut, den Rest muss man meist im Abstand von 5 - 10 Jahren einmal entfernen.“

Bei meinem Vorschlag habe ich mich an Pflanzen- und Biofilter aus der Aquaristik und an __ Schilf-/bzw. Pflanzenkläranlagen gehalten. Alle arbeiten mit einem Vorfiltersystem, was automatisch eine längere Wirkungsdauer erzielt.

der Jürgen vom Geiseltaler Kräutergarten


----------

